# NT/ low vibration engine(combustion )



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.maengtech.com/index.html

Is it a breakthrough for the future ,a very fuel efficient concept, see for yourself...

Manfred


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting Manfred...thanks for the link. I would think a diesel version mounted on an ultralight aircraft would have quite a range. It would also be good on a motorcycle or small boat. 

Keith


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

It's interesting, certainly, but I don't see the breakthrough, nor do I see the fuel efficiency. It makes me think of an inventor at the turn of the 19th century trying to figure out how to make a better horse & buggy. Great, but there's something completely different on the horizon that will likely render the entire thing moot before long.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

The way those oil companies invest in new drilling systems...? Something different..? I don't think so ,they won't be biting their own butt !


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Oil companies would be foolish in the extreme to abandon oil production and exploration. Short term, that's where our energy comes from. Long term, though (and that's what any "revolutionary new IC engine design" is aimed at) there is a reason the "oil" companies are repositioning themselves as "energy" companies. Oil cannot last indefinitely, and anybody who thinks it can lacks any sense of reality in the world of energy.


----------

